# Amh level and mock embryo transfer



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Hello Ladies,


Got my 1st blood results today amh 16.1.  Clinic said cut off for egg share 12 so I should be ok to egg share.  Anyone any idea what my results mean?

Has anyone had mock embryo tarnsfer?  Am having mine Thurs,  Not looking forward to it!  Nurse said it's just catheter into cervix but I have been googling and mentioned bad stomach cramping.

Any advice appreciated.

joanne


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Joanne

Your AMH levels are fab hun, nothing at all to worry about.... Your normal fertility... So should respond well to stims. 

I havent had 'mock' transfer' but have had the real thing 3 times   . Nothing to worry about, feels like a smear, they will clean your cervix.... then past a catherta though to the top of you uterus. You may feel a bit uncomfortable, (but hey your'll have you legs in the air with a light shiny on your glory down there!!! So umcomfortable isnt the word! lol!!!)

Please take NO notice of goggle!!!! It will scare the hell out of you!
Good luck with your egg share
Natalie xxx


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi jarjj,

I am on my second egg share at darlington and never got a mock transfer, what did they say how you need it?


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

HI
Our clinic did mock transfers so they would know how best to do it when there is a vulnerable embie needing a quick as possible ride! Mine was pretty straight forward and v easy. If its not then at least they are finding out now and not at the crucial stage. They said if you cervix is tight they can do things for it before your real transfer to make that easier. 

good luck

K x


----------

